# الله معنا فمن علينا



## samer12 (25 مارس 2007)

بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس
أنا عندي أقتراح صغيرلو سمحتم لي بعد مشاركتي في المنتدى وخصوصا في منتدى رد الشبهات وجدت ان هناك حلقة مفقودة للاسف ( فالذي أنت عم تتحدث معاه مو فاهم عليك ) يعني كأنه كل واحد بحكي بلغة يعني واحد بيحكي عربي وواحد بيحكي أنكليزي يعني المسلم يلي بدك ترد عليه حاول ترد عليه من كتابه لأنو هو ما بيفهم المعاني من الأنجيل والحقيقة أنو هذه هي طرقتي بالحديث معهم بحياتي العامة فهم لا يؤمنون بالله مثل ما نحنا بنؤمن والدليل أنك لو جلست مع أي مسلم وكان له عدو أو هو يعتقد انه عدو أول كلمة بتسمعها منو الله ما أمسح هذا العدو ..........
وبيبدأ بسلسلة من الدعوات يلي ألها أول وما ألها أخر 
فهم يستغربو صلب السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب يقول يا أبتي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون 
ولكنهم يؤمنوا بالذي قال تبت يدي أبو لهب وتب 
يعني الله يلي بيكره وبينتقم ويشتم كمان 
 وسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*

الرسالة وصلت يا باشا


----------



## juese (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*

*انا  معك ياعمرى والرب يبارك قيك *


----------



## Tabitha (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*



samer12 قال:


> بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس
> أنا عندي أقتراح صغيرلو سمحتم لي بعد مشاركتي في المنتدى وخصوصا في منتدى رد الشبهات وجدت ان هناك حلقة مفقودة للاسف ( فالذي أنت عم تتحدث معاه مو فاهم عليك ) يعني كأنه كل واحد بحكي بلغة يعني واحد بيحكي عربي وواحد بيحكي أنكليزي يعني المسلم يلي بدك ترد عليه حاول ترد عليه من كتابه لأنو هو ما بيفهم المعاني من الأنجيل ...
> وسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معكم



عندك حق اخي سامر ,, 
ولكن المشكلة إن من قوانين *قسم الرد على الشبهات* و*قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة*
إننا ما بينفع إننا نتطرق إلى الإسلاميات أو نستشهد بأي نصوص إسلامية

ياريت المشرفين ينظروا في هذا الإقتراح 
لإنه فعلاً حايساعد كتير

وليكن كل شئ لمجد إسمه القدوس
سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*

لا نريد الخلط بين الاسلاميات و المسيحيات
نحن لا نرد على طارح الشبهة فقط, بل نرد عالميا فهناك مئات الالاف الذي يدخلون قسم الرد على الشبهات, و الي يبحث عن الحق حيفهم صيغة تكلمنا الكتابية
فلا نستطيع ان ننزل الى هذا المستوى و الخروج الى الاسلاميات لتفهيم المسلم
و ترى المسلم ليس بغبي, يفهم احيانا كثيرة, لكن بعضهم يستغبي و يكرر نفسه للمجادلة فقط لا غير
سلام و نعمة


----------



## magedbey (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*



My Rock قال:


> لا نريد الخلط بين الاسلاميات و المسيحيات
> نحن لا نرد على طارح الشبهة فقط, بل نرد عالميا فهناك مئات الالاف الذي يدخلون قسم الرد على الشبهات, و الي يبحث عن الحق حيفهم صيغة تكلمنا الكتابية
> فلا نستطيع ان ننزل الى هذا المستوى و الخروج الى الاسلاميات لتفهيم المسلم
> و ترى المسلم ليس بغبي, يفهم احيانا كثيرة, لكن بعضهم يستغبي و يكرر نفسه للمجادلة فقط لا غير
> سلام و نعمة



ننزل الى هذا المستوى ؟؟؟ 
يستغبى ؟؟
بالراحة شوية دا انت راجل مشرف والمفروض انت اللى ترد الاساءات مش انت اللى تسئ للناس 
وكمان انا لما اتكلمت فى موضوعى اللى كنت حاطة فى الشكاوى بعنوان (اعتراض) كنت بتكلم بأدب عن كدا 100 مرة وحذف الموضوع وقولت ان فيه اساءة رغم انه موجود فى قسم المحذوفات للى عايز يشوفة
هل الاساءة منك حلال ومننا احنا مجرد الرأى حتى حرام ؟
مع العلم انى مسيحى بس انا مسيحى بنفذ كلام المسيح وهو الادب والاحترام مع الكل بدون تفرقة ، مش علشان انا مشرف اتكلم بالاسلوب دا مع الناسld:


----------



## Tabitha (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*



magedbey قال:


> ننزل الى هذا المستوى ؟؟؟
> يستغبى ؟؟
> ld:



سلام ونعمة اخي ماجد بك,
انا مش شايفة الإساءة اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها في مشاركة الأخ المشرف ,

هو قال كما فهمت انا : اننا ننزل لمستوى الاسلاميات في قسم خصص للاسئلة المسيحية فقط
ايه الغلط في اننا نوصف الاسلاميات بانها مستوى اقل من كتابنا المقدس العظيم؟
يا اخ ماجد حضرتك لازم تفصل بين احترامك لكتاب المسلمين وبين احترامك للشخص وعقل المسلم الذي له منا كل الاحترام ولكن ليس لكتابه !!
هذا ليس له علاقة بالتسامح الذي كان يدعو له السيد المسيح 

الاخ المشرف قال :


> المسلم ليس بغبي,


ولم يقل :


magedbey قال:


> يستغبى ؟؟



بالعكس انا لما قرأت مشاركته ,, انا رايت فيها مدح للشخص المسلم .. ليه حضرتك أخذت هذا الانطباع 

اخي ماجد متاكد ان حضرتك مسيحي 
مع كل احترامي
فقط اردت ان اقول كلمة حق

سلام المسيح الذي تحمل اسمه معك


----------



## Basilius (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الله معنا فمن علينا*



My Rock قال:


> لا نريد الخلط بين الاسلاميات و المسيحيات
> نحن لا نرد على طارح الشبهة فقط, بل نرد عالميا فهناك مئات الالاف الذي يدخلون قسم الرد على الشبهات, و الي يبحث عن الحق حيفهم صيغة تكلمنا الكتابية
> فلا نستطيع ان ننزل الى هذا المستوى و الخروج الى الاسلاميات لتفهيم المسلم
> و ترى المسلم ليس بغبي, يفهم احيانا كثيرة, لكن بعضهم يستغبي و يكرر نفسه للمجادلة فقط لا غير
> سلام و نعمة



*انا معاك يا استاذي الكبير روك قلبا و قالبا *


----------

